# Problème webmail



## ftrapes (8 Décembre 2007)

Il m'est impossible d'effacer les messages sur webmail, lorsque je le fais, voilà ce qui s'affiche 
La commande IMAP «*UID COPY*» (vers Deleted Messages) a échoué pour la boîte à lettres «*INBOX*» contient une erreur de serveur*: UID COPY failed Deleted Messages: no such mailbox.

Que faire ?


----------



## twinworld (10 Décembre 2007)

Vous êtes vous adressé à votre fournisseur d'accès ? Quel gestionnaire de mail utilisez-vous ?


----------



## ftrapes (10 Décembre 2007)

J'utilise aol, mais ils n'ont pas d'interface pour mac (ils en développent une paraît-il ), je passe donc par webmail. Vous pensez qu'il s'agit d'un problème à voir avec eux ?


----------



## twinworld (10 Décembre 2007)

ftrapes a dit:


> J'utilise aol, mais ils n'ont pas d'interface pour mac (ils en développent une paraît-il ), je passe donc par webmail. Vous pensez qu'il s'agit d'un problème à voir avec eux ?



Pour qu'on soit bien sûrs de parler des mêmes choses : aol, hotmail, yahoo, gmail proposent des webmails, c'est-à-dire une adresse de courrier électronique que l'on gère via internet. (voir ici d'autres infos). Donc, de deux choses l'une, quand vous dîtes que vous utilisez webmail, soit cela signifie que vous vous connectez au webmail d'aol, soit que vous utilisez un autre webmail (du type de gmail) pour dévier les mails reçu dans votre boîte aol.

Or, certains fournisseurs comme hotmail (je ne connais pas aol) ne permettent pas de gérer la boîte depuis une autre interface que la leur. Avez-vous consulté leur FAQ ?


----------



## ftrapes (10 Décembre 2007)

J'utilise le mail fourni sur le mac et non le webmail d'Aol, c'est pour ça que je m'interroge le problème est-il interne au mac ou est-ce que cela vient du serveur aol ?


----------



## zoumala (10 Décembre 2007)

Bonjour, j'ai exactement le meme probleme avec Mail.
Voilà le message que j'ai quand je clique sur le "!" a coté de la poubelle


----------



## twinworld (10 Décembre 2007)

ftrapes a dit:


> J'utilise le mail fourni sur le mac et non le webmail d'Aol, c'est pour ça que je m'interroge le problème est-il interne au mac ou est-ce que cela vient du serveur aol ?



C'est un peu difficile de répondre comme ça. Si vous utilisez Mail, avez-vous testé la gestion de votre courrier électronique avec d'autres adresses mails ? Où avez-vous trouvé les noms des serveurs d'envoi et de réception d'AOL ?

à tout hasard, peut-être que ces informations pourront vous aider


----------



## myjl (15 Décembre 2007)

Ce doit être la configuration des comptes IMAP qui a changé lors de l'installation/upgrade à Leopard.
Il faut aller sur Mail->Preferences...->Comptes->Comportements des BAL->Corbeille

Tu dois voir deux "checkboxes", la seconde option "Stocker les messages supprimés sur le server" doit être déselectionnée.

J'avais le soucis sur deux comptes IMAP, et en enlevant cette option, c'est réglé.


----------



## ftrapes (17 Décembre 2007)

Un grand merci à toi, ça marche impec, vive le forum...


----------

